# Abandoned Quarry - Hertfordshire



## Crowe1995

So after a bit of research and an anonymous tip off, me and a few friends got word of an old abandoned quarry in the Hertfordshire region, so being the budding urban explorers we are, it was a no brainer to go and check it out. 

We set off at about midday and after a half an hour cycle through scenic country roads we found ourselves at the site that we had searched so hard for. 

After initial disappointment of being unable to get on site, we eventually found an easy way to get in without moving a thing. 

Once inside there was a tense air among us as fear crept in, but all was soon fine after we eased off and continued our journey. The machines were encased with a thick layer of dust and rock as it had been a good few years since the initial abandoning.

Unlike other quarry's which i had explored, this one was huge and the remnants of its past still stood there gathering dust.

Anyway, here are a few select pictures from our travels

Do Enjoy


----------



## margatt

Good job on your first foray into UE. Nice find in my opinion. It certainly is in fine condition, it doesn't look that abandoned to me. Keep on exploring>


----------



## John_D

margatt said:


> Good job on your first foray into UE. Nice find in my opinion. It certainly is in fine condition, it doesn't look that abandoned to me. Keep on exploring>


Pretty much what I was thinking, lots of recent vehicle tracks to back that up, working quarry on a day off  .


----------



## lolfinlay

Cool, I wonder if this place is still used (not industrial) but for a one off occasion?


----------



## roomthreeonefive

definitely not disused as the belt has fairly fresh marks and the Volvo digger must be worth a few quid


----------



## AgentTintin

Looks like a good explore - I agree with the others though (dosen't look abandoned - but you never know!)


----------



## UrbanX

Yeah deffo not abandoned, those plant are worth more than Lamborghinis each! 
Ace shots eith way tho, looks like an explorers playground


----------



## Firefoxx

looks like a scene from gold rush


----------



## rikue

Definitely not abandoned for sure as everyone else has said.

Still looks a nice little mooch around!


----------

